

Mercedes-Benz AMG Vision Gran Turismo - allannjoroge
http://v8.autorgy.com/home/blog/mercedes/mercedes-benz-amg-vision-concept

======
allannjoroge
Do you think they should have produced a real car instead of just a Demo?

